# stilts for an old bloke



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Over the years I have worn out quite a few stilts. I started out with the old tube leg type, wore out two pairs of them. Next came a number of Duras. And I am currently using skywalkers. The trouble is as I am getting older it hurts more, I was on them for about 6 hours yesterday and I am still feeling it. So I have been thinking about the sur mag s2. Have any of you blokes used or are still using them? What are your thoughts? Do they hurt less?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Gaz,
From one old guy to another, I have the SurMag II's and I love them. The only other stilts I've ever had were Durastilts. My son & I just did a job with 10' ceilings, so I had to get the Durastilts out (I let my son use the SurMags). I felt unsteady on them  and they were not nearly as comfortable as the SurMags. I have all three sizes of SurMags and I highly recommend them! :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Wimpy, that's the type of information I need. Looks like I have to spend another $400 au.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Just looked up the SurMag II's and they look a lot like the Dura's. Other than weight what's the difference between the 2?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hit Kiwiman up Gaz, he got the S2s, reckons much better than the skywalkers but the straps wear out. Im still ok with the skywalkers.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Just looked up the SurMag II's and they look a lot like the Dura's. Other than weight what's the difference between the 2?


I have the dual pole Sur Mags. They are very comfortable, :thumbup: but the straps do wear out quickly.  However, that's a small price to pay for the additional comfort.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, I prefer the S2's, never replaced a strap on the skywalkers but the S2's I've replaced twice in half the time, maybe the hotmud shortens their lifespan.
Adjusting the height is a pain compared to skywalkers, especially when doing a house with different height lids.
Make sure you adjust the S2's leg poles to suit your balance, I had to trim off some excess bracket on the inside leg by the heal because if your legs get too close together they catch on each other and make your adrenal glands work overtime


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff. Are these Sur-mags rebadged? I can't find Sur-mags in Australia. 
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...2-hi-stridemagnesium-double-pole-stilts-.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Thanks Jeff. Are these Sur-mags rebadged? I can't find Sur-mags in Australia.
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...2-hi-stridemagnesium-double-pole-stilts-.html


The poles look different, Can't remember where I got mine from, might have been Drywall Direct in Christchurch.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont know what to think about all this strap talk fr8 has got me scared of my skywalkers ....maybe a good thing to be wary as i run on them and its made me think twice but never had an issue and hearing the straps where out quick on these sur mags i hope by wear out u dont mean snap while on them?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> And I am currently using skywalkers. The trouble is as I am getting older it hurts more, I was on them for about 6 hours yesterday and I am still feeling it.


Don't know if you're one of 'us' when it comes to Skywalkers, gaz, but the only way I can wear Skies is if I wear them in 'reverse' - run the leg bars on the inside rather than the outside. Then I can go all day on them, rather than 10 minutes. It's been something mentioned on here before, where other guys found they had to do the same.

Just a thought.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks JM , I might give that a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Thanks JM , I might give that a shot. :thumbsup:


I'm thinking it could especially have something to do with the way I and some others walk. Ie. The outside of my heels wear more, because my feet 'roll' inwards as I walk. That puts stress up at the knees where the stilt leg straps are. If your shoe heels wear to the outside a bit more than wearing straight across, &/or if one's way of stilt walking puts sideways stress up at the straps, you could find it helps.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I'm thinking it could especially have something to do with the way I and some others walk. Ie. The outside of my heels wear more, because my feet 'roll' inwards as I walk. That puts stress up at the knees where the stilt leg straps are. If your shoe heels wear to the outside a bit more than wearing straight across, &/or if one's way of stilt walking puts sideways stress up at the straps, you could find it helps.


True, not everyones gate is the same, I'm a little bow legged so maybe thats why the double pole suits me better.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Gaz ...most all of your work is on concrete slabs ! I don't know how you do it off the floor much less the stilts! I have a 2000sqft home coming up with the basement fully hung ceilings and walls 9' ... I'm not looking forward to it ..Those slabs play hell on my lower back!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Dura IV are nice. I'm set up with them. Let me know if you would like a price on a set


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Gaz ...most all of your work is on concrete slabs ! I don't know how you do it off the floor much less the stilts! I have a 2000sqft home coming up with the basement fully hung ceilings and walls 9' ... I'm not looking forward to it ..Those slabs play hell on my lower back!


 Is most of your work wooden floors Moore? Mines mostly slabs and the odd wooden floor.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In melbourne 90 % new homes slab unless architecturaly specified different all pre 1960s timber floor and all those houses are patch work so the stilts dont see light of day they are locked away like the lil dirty hos they are lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is most of your work wooden floors Moore? Mines mostly slabs and the odd wooden floor.


No homes on slabs here... the only time i work off concrete floors are basements and garages .. It plays on my back. :yes: inch:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> No homes on slabs here... the only time i work off concrete floors are basements and garages .. It plays on my back. :yes: inch:


 Well that's interesting :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I suppose it would be difficult to have a basement with a concrete slab.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it's not difficult it's just more expensive


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

keke said:


> it's not difficult it's just more expensive


Yep. definitely more expensive! I have 2 garages with suspended floors at my house. It is a wonderful use of space since my house sits on just a 3/4 acre lot. 
Contractors don't mind doing it for you at all! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I suppose it would be difficult to have a basement with a concrete slab.


?:blink:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> ?:blink:


I think he meant a slab with a basement under it...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> I think he meant a slab with a basement under it...


I've seen that in garages.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

So Gaz, what stilts did you end up going with? Are you liking them? We "Old Blokes" need to stick together to see if we can get these old bodies of ours to make to retirement!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's funny, I just hung a house that had a concrete main floor and garage with a basement underneath. I was like:blink: this isn't a commercial job:blink::blink:. The home owner wanted a "solid feel", what an idiot. He's a lawyer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> So Gaz, what stilts did you end up going with? Are you liking them? We "Old Blokes" need to stick together to see if we can get these old bodies of ours to make to retirement!


I ordered Sur Mag 2's. They haven't arrived yet, I think they are doing a tour of the US before they leave.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I think they are doing a tour of the US before they leave.


good excuse to follow them


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> I ordered Sur Mag 2's. They haven't arrived yet, I think they are doing a tour of the US before they leave.


You will be happy with the S2s. Ive been wearing the double sided stilts for years now and I will keep on wearing. I have the mags and alloy ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> You will be happy with the S2s. Ive been wearing the double sided stilts for years now and I will keep on wearing. I have the mags and alloy ones.:thumbsup:


I'll have to give them a go on my next pair . As much as I hate to say this! I need a new set of tall boys.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like I made a mistake when I ordered my stilts, I thought I ordered the double pole ones but I was wrong:furious:. Can't blame anyone else, my bad.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Looks like I made a mistake when I ordered my stilts, I thought I ordered the double pole ones but I was wrong:furious:. Can't blame anyone else, my bad.


Give them a whirl might be great if not just put them up for sale as brand new mate:thumbup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Dura IV are really nice. I use them and can get you a pair


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr. Gazman I do noy stand on stilts for more than an hour at a time, the shock to the spine and joints are wearing, I take time up and times down to preserve the body,

hope you incorporate this into ur system and be healthy in old age...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Mr. Gazman I do noy stand on stilts for more than an hour at a time, the shock to the spine and joints are wearing, I take time up and times down to preserve the body,
> 
> hope you incorporate this into ur system and be healthy in old age...


good trick :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Looks like I made a mistake when I ordered my stilts, I thought I ordered the double pole ones but I was wrong:furious:. Can't blame anyone else, my bad.


Oh bugger, they look identical to mine Gaz except for the extra pole, maybe you could order in the parts to adapt them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Mr. Gazman I do noy stand on stilts for more than an hour at a time, the shock to the spine and joints are wearing, I take time up and times down to preserve the body,
> 
> hope you incorporate this into ur system and be healthy in old age...


Very true! They will take a toll on the spine ! That's for sure!


----------

